# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  ανταλλακτικο απο ηλεκτρικο καλοριφερ deloghi

## hightmare

IMG_20161031_122300.jpg
καλησπερα γνωριζει καποιος που θα βρω το παραπανω διακοπτη ειναι απο  ηλεκτρικο καλοριφερ deloghi ευχαριστω για την οποια απαντηση!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...36#prettyPhoto

----------

